# Foodie scents - do you like them? Do they sell?



## dixiedragon (Dec 23, 2014)

I am not big into foodie scents, specifically baked good scents. I like fruit scents and spice scents, and I guess that is sort of a "foodie" scent. But I don't want to use lotion that smells like cake, and I don't want to burn a cake-scented candle. 

Just curious about other people's preferences. It seems like many FO sellers have a VAST collection of foodie scents. I'm cruising over at Just Scent and they have like 3 Creme Brulee scents alone - caremel, regular and pumpkin. Their baked good scents seem to really outnumber the others.

Of course, I'm not very consistent - I like chocolate scents, or mint chocolate, but not chocolate cake. I don't like vanilla frostiing or vanilla ice cream, but i do like vanilla.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't care for most foodie scents. Chocolate, vanilla and fruits are ok but not baked goods. I've never bough any kind of beauty product that smells like cakes or pies and I never will.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm not really big into foodie scents in B&B stuff, either, although I do make a few exceptions, such as citrus scents, vanilla, tea scents, my special blend of OMH that I make out of 2 different FOs and my layered soaps that use a honey FO paired with a sweet milk scent or orange blossom. But that's pretty much it. In no way am I attracted to Crème Brule scents or pumpkin scents or frosting scents, etc....in my B&B. I find them to be very taunting indeed since I would much rather eat them! lol My hubby and son feel the same way, too, although my hubby feels even more strongly about than me, since he won't even use my citrus scented soap, which I find to be a very refreshing scent to shower with.


IrishLass


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Dec 23, 2014)

I agree with the other posters on this.  I love food scents that you can find in nature (citrus, etc.), but not so much the foods scents you could find in a bakery! LOL

I had a customer the other day say that she didn't care for food scents (she was sniffing my Apple Cider soap at the time).  That being said, I have friends who absolutely love the cookie/cake scents.  I guess it's just one of those situations where you fall into one camp or another.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 23, 2014)

Glad to hear it's not just me!

Also, it seems really cruel to burn a chocolate cake candle if there is no chocolate cake to be had!


----------



## TVivian (Dec 23, 2014)

I think it depends on your audience. Younger girls and ladies seem to love foodie scents. I have 2 teen daughters and their friends flip over sweet, sugary, bakery scents. My 20 something friends like them too.  I find a lot of men like citrus scents better than "manly" smells. Citrus scents overall sell the best for me so I keep and test a lot of those. Scent is SO hard to predict because everyone's opinions of scents are so different. I can't figure out any general rule because what one person loves, the next person can't stand.


----------



## honeysuds (Dec 23, 2014)

I'll be the oddball, I LOVE sweet foodie and bakery scents! I do draw the line though, while I don't mind using a soap that smells like blueberry muffins, I will NOT use lotion or body oil that smells like that. I figure soap is a wash off product and leaves little scent on the skin, which I can cover up easily enough. But walking around having slathered on something that smells like a cupcake, nope.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 23, 2014)

Some of my favorite EO's are: Rosemary, Peppermint, Spearmint, Tangerine, Grapefruit, Lemongrass, Star Anise...
Those are all food scents, when I think of food at least


----------



## lsg (Dec 23, 2014)

I find coffee and vanilla scented products are popular.


----------



## KatieShephard (Dec 23, 2014)

I love foodie scents!  Especially chocolate and vanilla.  And I like fruity scents as well.  Don't like musky, powdery, or flowery


----------



## pamielynn (Dec 23, 2014)

TVivian said:


> I think it depends on your audience. Younger girls and ladies seem to love foodie scents. I have 2 teen daughters and their friends flip over sweet, sugary, bakery scents. My 20 something friends like them too.  I find a lot of men like citrus scents better than "manly" smells. Citrus scents overall sell the best for me so I keep and test a lot of those. Scent is SO hard to predict because everyone's opinions of scents are so different. I can't figure out any general rule because what one person loves, the next person can't stand.



This. All of it


----------



## Consuela (Dec 23, 2014)

I like vanilla, and cinnamons and coffees. 

I made a chocolate coconut soap and while it does smell like a macaroon, it's personally not my favourite in a soap. 

And in a lotion I for sure like vanilla. But real vanilla, not too sticky sweet.


----------



## sudsy_kiwi (Dec 23, 2014)

Bacon soap, anyone? *drool*  :wink:


----------



## MarisaJensen (Dec 23, 2014)

The only foodie scents I've ever liked was Almond Cookie and it was in a body butter from Carole's Daughter that a friend gave me. I think at one point everyone at work had Almond Cookie and I got burned out but every now and then it's a hit for a one time use every 6 months. 

The oils i go through quite often are Bergamot, Geranium, Black Pepper, Lemon, Rosemary, Vetiver and Citronella. Yes, even Citronella I just love the smell of it it remind me of having a BBQ in the middle of summer and burning a bunch of citronella candles to repel bugs.


----------

